# need help. 4 way flasher relay.. i think...



## A2Everyday (Jun 4, 2007)

Ok, so my 4 way flasher relay is buzzing and sounds like its arching??
Real annoying buzzing sound, so i got it replaced today and it was fine until i got a couple mins from my house and it started doing it again..... Anyone encounter this or know wtf is happening?


----------



## A2Everyday (Jun 4, 2007)

ha should have searched first 
apparently a common problem, found it could be the stalk and this can be fixed with a good spray of wd40..
if anyone else has suggestions let me know. thanks,


----------

